# Primärschlüssel nachträglich auf auto_increment setzen?



## Harzteufel (19. April 2006)

Hallo,
wie kann ich meinen Primärschlüssel in einer Tabelle nachträglich noch auf "auto_increment" setzen? Bitte den SQL-Code schreiben, da ich es im Rahmen einer Übung benötige.
Danke!


----------



## ninguno (19. April 2006)

siehe MySQL Doku unter alter table ... change


----------



## Harzteufel (19. April 2006)

Sorry, aber das hilft mir nicht sehr viel weiter... vielleicht kannst Du mir ja hier nen Tip geben?

ALTER TABLE kunde CHANGE k_id auto_increment

Attribut k_id wurde als Primärschlüssel festgelegt und soll nun um das "Extra" auto_increment erweitert werden... aber WIE?


----------



## sirvival (19. April 2006)

ALTER TABLE `kunde` CHANGE `k_id` `k_id` INT( 10 ) NOT NULL AUTO_INCREMENT

PS: Wenn Du z.B. den phpMyAdmin nimmst, siehst Du nach jeder Interaktion (in der GUI) das Query.


----------



## Harzteufel (19. April 2006)

Besten Dank, dann hab ich jetzt wieder etwas dazu gelernt...


----------

